

Google-search "movies" easter egg - FredBrach
https://www.google.com/search?num=20&hl=en&safe=off&tbo=d&q=action+movies&oq=action+movies&gs_l=serp.3..0i20l2j0i7l8.2117.3660.0.3773.9.7.1.0.0.1.217.784.3j2j1.6.0.les%3Bcrnk_timediscountc..0.0...1c.1.eb7UScziI0s

======
mirzmaster
Great, now my wife can find all the romantic comedies I don't want to watch in
one, convenient, easy-to-browse list.

<https://www.google.com/search?q=romantic+comedy+movies>

